# Graphics Unit BSOD ------ Blue dots and system crashes



## arkadeep (Aug 13, 2012)

HP Envy 14 1015TX
Intel Core i5 450M
ATi Mobility Radeon 5650
500 GB HDD

Operating System Installed : Windows 7 Home Premium

My computer has switchable graphics.
I hadn't used the high performance graphics unit  for quite some time. Could be 3 to 4 months. Recently after procuring a game, I tried to switch to my high performance GFX unit. But in doing so, the system crashed and showed a BSOD which detailed graphic adapter failure. Tried rebooting several times but to no avail. After going through the initial start screen, it goes blank.

But fortunately, after a lot of time, the computer did start. The moment it started, I switched back to Intel's integrated graphics so that I could retain functionality of my laptop.

To deal with the problem, I tried reinstalling the graphics drivers from HP's website. Also, I updated the BIOS. All of these procedures went without a hitch and I thought that my problem would be solved. For a few hours, it did get solved because I was able to play battlefield 3.
But again, after a day or so, after switching to my high performance GFX unit, the screen started to go blank and blue dots started appearing on the screen. This problem has persisted of the last two days and in no way have I been able to use my ATi GFX unit. The only reason I am able to use my computer is because I could manage to somehow change my GFX unit back to Intel's.
Now, whenever I have tried using my ATi GFX unit, the screen goes blank and blue dots appear on the screen.
Please help.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

Probably a faulty unit, RMA it.


----------



## arkadeep (Aug 13, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Probably a faulty unit, RMA it.


 What is RMA? Also, could dust or over heating cause the problem? Any other suggestions?


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ If *it's under warranty *send it for repair/replacement through the manufacturer's authorized service center or better call the customer care abut this.


----------



## arkadeep (Aug 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ If *it's under warranty *send it for repair/replacement through the manufacturer's authorized service center or better call the customer care abut this.


Ummm no. The warranty has expired. Any other suggestions?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

Check dump files and find out the main reason behind BSOD. Dump files are located in minidump folder inside windows directory.
Use software like whocrushed to find out the exact reason behind BSOD.


----------



## arkadeep (Aug 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Check dump files and find out the main reason behind BSOD. Dump files are located in minidump folder inside windows directory.
> Use software like whocrushed to find out the exact reason behind BSOD.


Now, I am not getting the BSOD anymore. Its just the blue dots. But the first time I saw it, I remember reading something about graphics adapter. That happened only when I activated the ATi Mobility Radeon  5650. Now, my computer is stuck on that GFX unit. So whenever I am switching my computer on, after going through the initial windows is starting screen, it crashes and blue dots show up on screen. The only reason why I am being able to type this is cause I had Win8 RP installed as well.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

this problem doesnt occur in Win8 when running on your GFX card?


----------



## arkadeep (Aug 14, 2012)

RCuber said:


> this problem doesnt occur in Win8 when running on your GFX card?


No. The thing is, there are no Win8 specific drivers for the 5650. So to be honest, I have no idea which GFX unit stays on when I'm using Win8. It could be Intel's integrated or the 5650. But, owing to the fact that my laptop gets pretty warm every time I run Win8, I am guessing that the ATi one runs. Though I can't tell anything for sure.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

Please try the following *after some other members confirm the following steps*. 

disable the integrated graphics in BIOS and try booting into Win8.  if everything works fine then its a driver issue in Win7. if it doesnt then reset the BOIS primary display to integrated and boot again.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ Then it must be due to driver problem. Please do the steps that I've posted before to know the exact reason instead of predicting it.


----------



## arkadeep (Aug 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Then it must be due to driver problem. Please do the steps that I've posted before to know the exact reason instead of predicting it.


I think its a lost cause now. Have been trying to run Win7 all day and every time I try to run it, it takes me straight to system repair. It does not even allow me to boot into safemode. The only hope I had, was to get AMD drivers for my Win8 partition. The installation and everything went quite smooth. Even in the device manager, it said that my ATi 5650 was properly configure(prior to driver installation, it wasn't). So I thought that for a period of time, I would be able to deal with it. But even with Win8, I have started encountering problems. Every time during start up, there is a blank black screen for a substantial period of time. Only after hitting the main power button to put into stand by and re starting it can I get into the unlock screen of Win8. This behavior led me to the inference that there must be a problem with my GFX unit itself. But I do not think that it is complete malfunction since after being able to log in, I have been able to use my programs perfectly(though for the time being, I have uninstalled catalyst to save me the woes of a complicated start up every time I boot up my system). If you guys suggest, I will reinstall catalyst and install a high def game like Battlefield 3 to see whether the GFX unit is working properly or not. Hence for the time being, I am inclined to believe that it is more of a problem cause of dust accumulation(highly possible because only the intel GFX unit was employed continuously for the last 3 or 4 months). What do you guys think? Any suggestions?


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ I guess it's time for you to do a format and fresh installation. Give it a shot.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2012)

also play some resource hungry games - it will surely show you the if you are experiencing issues with the 5650 or something else and don't forget to run hwinfo at background to monitor temps.


----------



## arkadeep (Aug 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> also play some resource hungry games - it will surely show you the if you are experiencing issues with the 5650 or something else and don't forget to run hwinfo at background to monitor temps.


So you are suggesting that reinstall ATi drivers on Win8 and try out resource intensive applications to determine whether the 5650 is workin properly or not?

Now, while doing my own research on the matter, I came across this thread on HP's support forums.*h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Windows-8-Re...Switchable-Graphics-Unswitchable/td-p/1470063  Over there, I am referring to the second post on the thread which basically details how to install switchable graphics on Win8. Please have a read. Do you guys think its worth doing that?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

You are using a laptop and graphics card of the laptop isn't a place where dust can be accumulated. Actually it doesn't have any direct contact with air.



arkadeep said:


> So you are suggesting that reinstall ATi drivers on Win8 and try out resource intensive applications to determine whether the 5650 is workin properly or not?
> 
> Now, while doing my own research on the matter, I came across this thread on HP's support forums.*h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Windows-8-Re...Switchable-Graphics-Unswitchable/td-p/1470063  Over there, I am referring to the second post on the thread which basically details how to install switchable graphics on Win8. Please have a read. Do you guys think its worth doing that?



You can give it a shot. If it works, then very good, and if it doesn't, then you have nothing to lose.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2012)

arkadeep said:


> So you are suggesting that reinstall ATi drivers on Win8 and try out resource intensive applications to determine whether the 5650 is workin properly or not?
> 
> Now, while doing my own research on the matter, I came across this thread on HP's support forums.Windows 8 Consumer Preview: AMD Switchable Graphics - Unswit... - HP Support Forum  Over there, I am referring to the second post on the thread which basically details how to install switchable graphics on Win8. Please have a read. Do you guys think its worth doing that?



go ahead . try this but like ico said clean install win7 / win 8 - install gfx drivers from your laptop manufacturers website and ( or from AMD - see which works best ) try playing some resource hungry games like Crysis 2, BFBC2/ BF3 etc.


----------

